# OVERWEIGHT TINY TOY POODLES - Is Snoops fat?!



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

A photo of Snoops' mama, Autumn (on the couch) and a photo of his daddy, Simba - they just had another litter of 2 reds who are reportedly going to weigh 3-5lbs.


----------



## LindaR (May 3, 2009)

Well, its hard to tell from just a side view.....a photo from above (looking down) would help.

Of course the fluffy hair always makes them look bigger than they really are! I just love when I put Millie in the bath cause then you can see how scrawny she is!!

I would ask the vet. Can his ribs be easily felt?

Just from that photo......he looks a little borderline.

Mine is 10.2 at the shoulder (she is a "large" toy) and she weighs 7.0 pounds.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Ya, I will have to post better photos... 
I can feel his ribs and the vet didn't express any concern about his size...
I will get back to ya'll with more pictures!


----------



## LindaR (May 3, 2009)

With the little dogs, just a small amount of weight can make a difference! Millie has reoccuring eye problems and when she gets put on prednisone, she eats like a pig......and can gain 3/4 of a pound in a week........which is REALLY noticable!!


----------



## LindaR (May 3, 2009)

The vet may not think anything is wrong now.......but when your baby is older, that stress on the hips, joints, knees will take its toll.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Sometimes you have to flat out ask the vet. Many people get really offended when they're told their dog needs to loose some weight. Did you see his parents in person, do you know how big they are for sure? What about any grown puppies they've produced? There isn't really an official designation of "tiny" toy poodle. It's pretty much the same thing as "teacup" and I would be leary of any breeder that used either term. The U.S. standard just says under 10" so weight isn't considered and there is no minimum. It's also impossible for a breeder to know for sure how big a puppy will get. This is why I have problem with breeders who ask more for smaller dogs. Most aren't going to refund you the difference if the dog ends up being bigger.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> The U.S. standard just says under 10" so weight isn't considered and there is no minimum. It's also impossible for a breeder to know for sure how big a puppy will get. This is why I have problem with breeders who ask more for smaller dogs. Most aren't going to refund you the difference if the dog ends up being bigger.


Funny you should say because that thought had crossed my mind.. "would I get a refund for the difference?" I paid a pretty penny for Snoops.. and yes, he is a quality puppy to me and completely worth it. But I was told part of the pricing was based on size. I noticed that his latest brother/sister litter is $300 cheaper as well...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am wondering if the cheaper price is due to a concession to the slump in the economy rather than the size problem.
_


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I am wondering if the cheaper price is due to a concession to the slump in the economy rather than the size problem.
> _


Perhaps... But I only got him 5 months ago. The economy sucked as much then as it does now.. LOL!

Harley chik- I've seen Snoops' mom in person and she is a tiny thing.. I did not get a chance to meet Dad but I do trust his stats are as stated.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Snoops looks adorable in his raincoat!

My Katie was 8lbs most of her life at 10". She fit her frame well and vet said she was healthy weight. However, she wasn't sold as a "tiny" toy. 

I agree. Checking with vet is the best idea. Do they know how much parents weigh? Maybe they can use that for perspective.

Just curious since I will be getting Zulee soon, what are you feeding him?


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Well... we went out to dinner last night, and Snoops is officially on a diet. All he got was salad, rather than his usual order of fries and a double bacon cheeseburger... :eat: :lol:

BFF - actually, he eats Royal Canin Puppy 33 but I'm thinking of switching him to Halo when he starts his adult food. It seems like an amazing holistic food line..


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Snoops really doesn't look overweight in that last photo. It will be interesting to hear what the vet had to say.
_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I do not think he looks fat...Tynkers looks like she has more weight on her then she does because of fluffy hair, she is 11.5 in and 6.9 but she is a VERY small mini. I would not worry so long as you can feel his ribs with only little pressure. They should feel like your knuckles when you make a fist, feel the indents but NOT every single rib with no "cushion" between them. He looks great to me!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't think that Snoops is overweight, I just think that he is going to be a bigger toy, vs a tiny toy. How much did he weigh at 8 weeks or at 12 weeks, do you know???


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

I just heard back from the breeder ... She said that is it so tricky to predict their size and some tiny toys end up bigger than their parents/littermates since the tiny toy breed was adapted from the standard breed. She still has Snoops' sister and she is 7" tall, 4lbs. I am so perplexed still, as to how Snoops ended up so much bigger than the rest?!

At 8 weeks he was just over 2lbs and at 12 weeks he was just over 3lbs. At 16 weeks he was 4.7lbs... So he steadily gained weight each month... 

My sister joked that she noticed a pattern with me... All the men in my life gain weight.. Boyfriends from the past, current boyfriend, and now Snoops! Haha! I show my love thru a full belly


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Isn't it true that toys and mini's can be born into the same litters?? There is a lady here who shows toys and has sold a couple of "toys" that turned into minis as they got older. Isn't it possible that some larger genes could be somewhere in that line and are showing up in your snoops? As for the tiny toy lable, that has always annoyed me. Poodles come in toy, mini, and standard. No teacup or tiny toys out there - just toys. Kinda like royal poodles are really extra large standards... Terms like that are usualy a marketing thing used by people to hopefuly make their puppies more attractive to buyers. 

So long as you can feel his ribs (feel them, not see them), he should be in good weight. If you have to really press down into his skin to feel them or cannot feel them at all then he is likely a bit over weight. He doesn't look pudgy to me from the photos though...


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Isn't it true that toys and mini's can be born into the same litters?? There is a lady here who shows toys and has sold a couple of "toys" that turned into minis as they got older. Isn't it possible that some larger genes could be somewhere in that line and are showing up in your snoops? As for the tiny toy lable, that has always annoyed me. Poodles come in toy, mini, and standard. No teacup or tiny toys out there - just toys. Kinda like royal poodles are really extra large standards... Terms like that are usualy a marketing thing used by people to hopefuly make their puppies more attractive to buyers.


Yes WP it is true that toys and mini's can be born of the same litter because they are bred down from the original standard's. I do not like it when they are given the name tiny toy or teacup, those are NOT varieties as you said. But like I said as far a snoops, he looks good to me from the pics.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

cuddleparty said:


> At 8 weeks he was just over 2lbs and at 12 weeks he was just over 3lbs. At 16 weeks he was 4.7lbs... So he steadily gained weight each month...


I am not quit sure how to put (I am trying not to sound rude or disrespectful), but I am not quite sure how a breeder could tell you that your baby was going to be a tiny toy.  I don't care what anyone tells you, in my experience (have a lot of friends with toys and maltese), I am yet to see a puppy that was 2 lbs at 8 weeks who ended up being tiny. According to your chart, I am guessing your baby will be between 8 and 10 lbs. My friend's malties weighs 4 (give or take a few ounces) at 2 years. At 8 weeks he didn't even weigh 1 lb. My other friends Malt who is about 5 lbs at 5 years of age was only 1.5 lbs at 10 weeks.

Don't worry about your baby's weight, he is perfectly normal and does not need a diet. He is exactly the way he is suppose to be. I would only worry if you can't feel his ribs. I do question your breeder's claim that he was a tiny toy. Were her tiny toys more expensive than regular toys?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

He is tubby, but if he is desexed then most do put the weight on. Poodles are meant to be lean, just covered so he does have a bit of excess baggage there. He isnt bad though, not something I would worry about.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Poodle Lover - yes, the "tiny" toy breed was more expensive than a "toy" breed.. The breeder based her estimate of size on past litters, and mom and dad. 

I think Snoops is fine with a bit of meat on his bones... I can feel his ribs fine, but I can also pinch an inch. He is probably a bit more padded than he should be, but after asking around I don't think he is "overweight" (maybe borderline)

I've reduced his feeding to twice daily and he seems to be doing just fine without that extra helping. His energy level and alertness is the same. After a month I will gauge his weight. 

Sivaro- Snoops was desexed but that was only 10 days ago


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What food do you feed him and how much??


----------

